# I Guess We Are Now Official "outbackers"



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

This past weekend I drove 2500km (1560mi) to pick up our new 250RS. We purchaced it at Lakeshore RV from Marci - a pleasure to deal with (not to mention ~$8000 less than my local dealer incl exchange, travel, tax, etc.). Marci arranged to have it shipped to Minot, ND (roughly half way to my home in Alberta, Canada) where I picked it up. Our 250RS has the new "Moonlight" interior and is beautiful!
I have been sculking around this website for over 2 years now - thanks for all of the info and input.
We can't wait to go camping!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

sdizzyday said:


> This past weekend I drove 2500km (1560mi) to pick up our new 250RS. We purchaced it at Lakeshore RV from Marci - a pleasure to deal with (not to mention ~$8000 less than my local dealer incl exchange, travel, tax, etc.). Marci arranged to have it shipped to Minot, ND (roughly half way to my home in Alberta, Canada) where I picked it up. Our 250RS has the new "Moonlight" interior and is beautiful!
> I have been sculking around this website for over 2 years now - thanks for all of the info and input.
> We can't wait to go camping!!!!


Glad to have you with us! Congrats on your new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats!! and Welcome!! I love the interior colors and the floorplan!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sdizzyday said:


> This past weekend I drove 2500km (1560mi) to pick up our new 250RS. We purchaced it at Lakeshore RV from Marci - a pleasure to deal with (not to mention ~$8000 less than my local dealer incl exchange, travel, tax, etc.). Marci arranged to have it shipped to Minot, ND (roughly half way to my home in Alberta, Canada) where I picked it up. Our 250RS has the new "Moonlight" interior and is beautiful!
> I have been sculking around this website for over 2 years now - thanks for all of the info and input.
> We can't wait to go camping!!!!


NICE!!! Congrats!!!

I must say i am most impressed......... you posted pictures right away!!







no one can ask for the pics







way to beat us all to the punch!!

Looks nice!! Congrats!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!! That is a really reall nice Outback.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

That is one smoking hot trailer!
Enjoy 
Brian


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on your new Outback, Marcie is great to deal with. An we all saved a ton dealing with her.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

That tow vehicle looks pretty hot in front of that gorgeous Outback. And I am a Ford guy to boot!


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the congratulations!
The Escalade handled the 250 great! Even had some decent side winds on the trip home. I think I have the E2 hitch dialed in pretty good for now. It was a little tricky as my TV has Autoride air bags in the back (very nice with no rear sag). Once we load the TT up I will need to play with the hitch some more - I will get her rolling great!!
Now we need some warm weather.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I noticed in your pictures that the awning covers both entry doors. This is the first 250rs I've seen with that large an awning. I have one on order, and the awning coming short of the front door was one item that disappointed me. Does anyone know if all the new 250rs's are coming with this bigger awning? I hope so!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations and WELCOME!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks great! Welcome to a fellow Canuck!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

duggy said:


> I noticed in your pictures that the awning covers both entry doors. This is the first 250rs I've seen with that large an awning. I have one on order, and the awning coming short of the front door was one item that disappointed me. Does anyone know if all the new 250rs's are coming with this bigger awning? I hope so!


Congrats on the 250RS!!









We have an '09 250RS and the awning does fall short of the front door.....Also noticed they did away with the pass through storage in the back and added nicer wheels. The newer 250RS's also don't have the support brackets for the rear slide out and its electric. Other than that, it's still the same floor plan - which we really like!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> I noticed in your pictures that the awning covers both entry doors. This is the first 250rs I've seen with that large an awning. I have one on order, and the awning coming short of the front door was one item that disappointed me. Does anyone know if all the new 250rs's are coming with this bigger awning? I hope so!


Congrats on the 250RS!!









We have an '09 250RS and the awning does fall short of the front door.....Also noticed they did away with the pass through storage in the back and added nicer wheels. The newer 250RS's also don't have the support brackets for the rear slide out and its electric. Other than that, it's still the same floor plan - which we really like!
[/quote]

I've been drooling over this model for almost two years, and once they switched to the electric rear slide, I couldn't resist. I do question how the slide is supported without the braces, but hopefully they have a good plan. I wish they had kept the pass through storage in the back, but I'm wondering if it has something to do with strengthening to support the new slide. I tried flipping down the spare tire to access the rear stroage, on a 210rs, and it's a royal pain. I'm hoping I can come up with a different place to store the spare.
As well as the convenience of having the front door protected under the awning, I also didn't like the need to store the entry handle over the door. I think it would be annoying every time you want in the trailer in transit. Moving the awning support to the front of the door should work much better. It's nice to see they keep refining the product, usually for the better.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !!! VERY NICE !!


----------

